# A little hope : INTERNET Quality of Service



## bubusam13 (Dec 29, 2012)

> *Operators to be fined for poor broadband service*
> 
> TRAI has amended the Quality of Service regulation of broadband service and has included fines which operators will have to pay if they do not meet benchmark set by the regulator.
> 
> ...



SOURCE: Operators to be fined for poor broadband service

Seriously I welcome this move of TRAI. But is this applicable for BSNL? What if the operator donot have base station or mobile tower in a area?

 My BSNL EVDO sucks. BSNL guys told me that the CDMA tower is located far and they have plans to set up a new Exchange near my area. Now as per this TRAI regulation, will they actually set up a Exchange in my area. Let's see.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 29, 2012)

ahahahha!!!

tata photon + is going DOWN. let me post this HORRIFIC and UNHOLY screencap :



Spoiler



WARNING, THIS PICTURE MAY ROB YOU OF YOUR EYESIGHT/WILL TO LIVE
ONLY WATCH UNDER ADULT SUPERVISION, USER DISCRETION IS ADVISED
.
.
.
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/kJsGm.png



this is one of the better times.
once, it managed to reach 1200+ ms avg and 41% dropped packets over 800 sent packets.

my connection is CRAZY.


----------



## d3p (Jan 4, 2013)

Late but nice move....Now i don't need to scream at Airtel or MTS over phone. Just one warning is more than sufficient.

What's Next ??

TRAI/ISP will fine the End User if found Downloading Copyright Materials specially from Torrent ?? Dooms day is not far away....


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2013)

If i had the power i will provide "Beam Tele" license to operate atleast in the major cities. 
So people will know what is a real Broad Band.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 4, 2013)

Bsnl has a 499 Ul plan (256 kbps 'Broadband')Dont know if theyll increase the speeds because of this.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is cheating. How can anyone call 256kbps  as broadband???


----------



## Minion (Jan 4, 2013)

^^This is Indian Broadband MAN LOL.
Now my Aircel 3G rarely touches 200KBps. Every other country in world is experiencing better internet speed day by day while we Indians are experiencing just the opposite.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 4, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> This is cheating. How can anyone call 256kbps  as broadband???



yup,its 512 kbps upto 4 gb,256 afterwards.They were marketing it as Broadband even before the speed bump.


----------



## batman (Jan 4, 2013)

Good move...what is the minimum speed mandated by TRAI for a service to be called "broadband"? 512kbps?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 4, 2013)

i don't think this applies to government companies' *cough*MTNL/BSNL*cough*
bloody MTNL makes my FUP use up faster.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 4, 2013)

batman said:


> Good move...what is the minimum speed mandated by TRAI for a service to be called "broadband"? 512kbps?



its 512 kbps.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i don't think this applies to government companies' *cough*MTNL/BSNL*cough*
> bloody MTNL makes my FUP use up faster.


Yup, this will not affect BSNL at all don't know about MTNL. I've tried all the grievance services provided by BSNL to complain about the connection quality and despite their promises nothing happened and no one was held responsible.
Emails, Calls, written letters, all in vain. "We are trying, this seems to be a technical problem." Their brahmastra answer.

And this fine and QoS stuff will just be pain in the a$$ for private providers and they will put the pressure on end user. So to improve quality their next step would be to :


d3p said:


> TRAI/ISP will fine the End User if found Downloading Copyright Materials specially from Torrent ?? Dooms day is not far away....



And the majority will still face the problem because they are stuck with BSNL (like me).


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 4, 2013)

forgot about EVDO , go for 3G Datacard . as your choice u can use best tariff..from best service provider.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome move. I had to throw away my vodafone netcruise evdo because of sucky speeds. The executive said that there was no tower in my area. Then why the hell that modem was being sold in my area????


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ BSNL also told me the same. I switched to 2G 2.6 mbps if u believe i am not kidding


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 5, 2013)

you guys really think this will be implemented ? LOL
somebody got paid heavily...!


----------



## Indirajayan (Jan 5, 2013)

I am using BSNL BB Home Combo UL900.They assured 4Mbps speed upto 8GB but getting 1.67Mbps only.Thanks!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 5, 2013)

^i get 1.75 mbps speed on my upto 2mbps Xpress UL Combo 650 plan
and ater i cross FUP i get 480 kbps though they say upto 512kbps after FUP limit
i am using MTNL
seems every government company has the same bloody problems


----------



## DDIF (Jan 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^i get 1.75 mbps speed on my upto 2mbps Xpress UL Combo 650 plan
> and ater i cross FUP i get 480 kbps though they say upto 512kbps after FUP limit
> i am using MTNL
> seems every government company has the same bloody problems



I was on BSNL BB ULD 1350 Plan with 4mbps upto 20 GB and 512kbps beyond that. But the best I could get was 3.2mbps.
Thank god today I am saying goodbye to BSNL, and welcoming Wi5 Broadband to my home. and they have 2mbps unlimited plan for 2100/- and BSNL offer 2mbps unlimited for 9000/-
Good riddance BSNL.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

i'm on BSNL 500Combo night unlimited 250kBps all time. no FUP. i schedule my torrents and idm. 

my utorrent Last 31days usage shows 129GB   lol BSNL r a p e d??


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 5, 2013)

^8pm to 8am unlimited plan?


----------



## DDIF (Jan 5, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^8pm to 8am unlimited plan?



 actually it is 2 AM to 8 PM.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Jan 5, 2013)

the most welcomed ... i think aircel will improve their speeds now.....


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^8pm to 8am unlimited plan?



2AM to 8AM



batman said:


> Good move...what is the minimum speed mandated by TRAI for a service to be called "broadband"? 512kbps?





Nanducob said:


> its 512 kbps.



512kbps?? bit or Byte? sorry i am always confused by this, due to the double standards from private cos.. kBps is the standard used all over the world.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 5, 2013)

^dude,as if our government measures in kBps


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 2AM to 8AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its bits...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

512kbits/s?? thats 64kBps.... thats NOT broadband. F**king bloody greaseball reviewers. somebody made their pockets heavy and palms greasy.

*i just want a better ping and jitter value*


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 6, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> If i had the power i will provide "Beam Tele" license to operate atleast in the major cities.
> So people will know what is a real Broad Band.


true, after using beam broadband, 2 mbps doesn't sound that exciting anymore, more like 4 to 5 MBPS should be the post FUP Speed. Beam is probably the first broadband service that pushed India into megabit era. although it more like just hyderabad.
*www.speedtest.net/result/2417560361.png

almost all the wired broadbands i have used have met my speed expectations although downtimes were heavy sometimes. but never with speed. almost none of wireless internet services have worked right for me.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jan 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> This is cheating. How can anyone call 256kbps  as broadband???


----------

